# blue runner live bait at the beach tonight



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Fished at Palm Beach tonight, just south of Worth Ave and north of southern blvd. Caught a few small blue runners with my light gear and pompano rigs with shrimp. Put the 8-10" blue runners on my larger setup with the Shimano 6500 baitrunner w/25 lb line mono and a 5ft 60 lb mono leader with a 5/o hook. I have done a similar thing at the inlet a few weeks ago and believe I was getting action from cuda. However tonight something bigger seemed to hit the blue runner (felt heavier when it struck). I let him take it for a while then turned off the baitrunner mode. Unfortunately I lost whatever I had and noticed the 60 lb mono leader got cut a few inches above where the hook was. 

I like the idea of continuing this technique at this location (i.e. catching small blue runners and using them as bait on my bigger rig) and want to get your opinion of what might be hitting my bait given what I am using and where I am located. I gotta think it might have been a shark. I searched the forum and found tons of great info on shark fishing. Before I invest in new braided line, steel leaders, etc. do you think it was a shark? Will I primarily attract sharks with what I am doing, and should I switch to gear more suited for sharks? Or should I stick with what I have and just try a steel leader instead of 60 lb mono leader?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*With my experience*

of all the 'cudas I've seen here in south florida I'd say a 'cuda though it could be a shark.

Try putting a wire trace of about 6-12 inches on.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*its*

something with Teeth...so yes go to wire leader, I got the same reel you have. I put 600yds of Hi-Vi yellow PowerPro 30lbs test, you can load that much on it. By packing it tight when you are filling your spool, and most of the guys (Airnuts) have been bringing some nice shark in off the beaches. And on spinning gear, go and find some of his threads (AirNuts) and you should be able to fish for them (sharks/cubas) without spending so much money....opcorn:


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Was your line ruffed up like someone took sandpaper to it,if so it was a shark.
We use live blue runners for king fishing off a pier in north Fla. They are a fast fish so we clip a little off the tail to slow them down.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BentHook said:


> They are a fast fish so we clip a little off the tail to slow them down.


Almost seems like cheatin.... 

you get down here much Benthook?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

you should clip a little of the tail even if they arent that fast because itll look like an injured fish and youll get a lot more takers


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I haven't fished since my last trip to SI in Dec.  
I'm going to try and get out Sat. morning for a sunrise picture and one rod in honor of Gowge.
I am thinking about a South Fla trip in March as some of the local club members are trying to put together a pompano and sharking trip.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

I haven't fished since my last trip to SI in Dec.  
I'm going to try and get out Sat. morning for a sunrise picture and one rod in honor of Gowge.
I am thinking about a South Fla trip in March as some of the local club members are trying to put together a pompano and sharking trip.
It's going to be in the 20's.


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

went to the tackle shop and got set up with wire leaders. Guys there thought it might be a kingfish that bit my line. Anyway, made it to the beach for a couple hours and didn't catch a THING. I have always caught at least some small blue runners or jacks with a pompano rig and shrimp everytime I use that setup, but not tonight. Very calm, crystal clear water with some 1-2' NE groundswell rolling in, and a cold front just came through. Guess that makes for bad fishing...


----------

